# which first: exterior repaint or window replacement?



## siskin (Sep 18, 2010)

I am planning to remodel my home and am looking to have the exterior repainted and the windows replaced. I have talked to both the window and painting contractors and they give me conflicting suggestions - the window guy says window replacement should go first, but the paint guy says exterior painting should go first. I don't know people who have experience with this - any help and advice? 
Thank you


----------



## HDwetPaint (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey siskin, 
You will run across issues like this all the time whenever doing multiple jobs in the same workspace. Before I cant really give you a definite answer first youll have to let us know if its a direct window swap, or you plan on having different windows installed with new frames.  If you plan on getting the old windows replaced with the same size and dimensions there may be no problem painting beforehand. A lot of it really depends on how the trim was installed and if it may damage the surrounding when removed and replaced. If you are having a different style or additional windows installed it is almost definitely going to require some painting after the new windows have been installed. It is recommended that you replace the entire window and frame when installing new energy efficient windows and this may require some cutting away of the old siding which may have covered the old larger frame. Once you have decided exactly what your plans are let us know and we should be able to give you a more solid answer. As far as most jobs go it is better to wait on the paint and have the windows installed and sealed prior to paint. Good luck and let us know what you decide to do.
Jeff


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 3, 2010)

siskin,
Look at it from the painter&#8217;s point of view, if he paints before the new windows are installed then he doesn&#8217;t have to keep the frames clean and the time saved will definitely work in his favor.  But think about it, do you want ladder marks or hand prints on your new paint by the window installers ( and it will happen )?  Do you want caulking around the windows that perhaps isn&#8217;t an exact match to your paint color exposed?  That would be the same as saying finish all the woodwork in your new home then have the carpenter install it.  Well I know if it were my home I would want the paint to be the final step but that&#8217;s just me.  No one ever said proper painting and prep is easy.
Steve


----------



## havasu (Nov 4, 2010)

I also did it "bass-ackwards" by painting the entire exterior of the house before getting my retrofit windows installed. I ended up painting all the areas of the window installs twice. Not fun!


----------



## NJ Coatings (Nov 4, 2010)

As a painter myself, I'd NEVER recommend painting first.  The likelihood is that window installation will damage the paint in some way requiring touchups.  Even if the painter leaves you touch up paint (he should), it's a needless PITA.  Painting is the last thing you want to do because (besides looking better) you're trying to protect everything under it from moisture intrusion.


----------



## Timmy Weeks (Aug 3, 2018)

I would definitely say to paint first as the windows i have been quoted before come fully painted anyway you could just pick a color to match the paint that you already had picked out. I got this advise from conservation construction of texas. conservationctx.com Windows are also way more expensive than the paint you want to save your investment and install them second.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 3, 2018)

Paint last.


----------



## mabloodhound (Aug 4, 2018)

paint last


----------

